# New Member



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

OK folks, the Skipper tipped me off that you guys have been talking about me on here, so thought I would start keeping an eye on this site. Especially that PDX_Doug character, he seems to be obsessed with me.
Remember, I'm watching.









Gilligan


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

OH NO!!!!!!!
Watch out Everyone


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Gilligan site the to Welcome.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, Gilligan!*








Boy are you going to enjoy it here!









Oh, and by the way Gilligan...

We will be watching you too! Always watching....









Happy Trails,
Doug

With a respectful tip o' the hat to California Jim.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm sure we will all appreciate your input.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Yo Gilligan! Stay away from the Kargoroo and no one gets hurt


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Uh oh....BUSTED !!!!

Hmmm, Gilligan from Goshen Indiana, eh? Take a look at the gas line problem on the 31RQS thread ol' buddy. You know, just in case the Skipper is interested....or whatever.....


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

WHOA! Are you THE GILLIGAN we've all been hearing about or do you represent ALL GILLIGANS everywhere? LOL


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

Swanie said:


> WHOA! Are you THE GILLIGAN we've all been hearing about or do you represent ALL GILLIGANS everywhere? LOL


Hey, there is only one Gilligan, and that would be me.









Gilligan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...

Care to attend a Rally? I'm sure most of us would sure love 5-10mins of your time.


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Welcome...
> 
> Care to attend a Rally? I'm sure most of us would sure love 5-10mins of your time.


If I come to a rally, it would have to be for a 3-hour tour, minimum.









Gilligan


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Speaking of which the PNW Rally has a tropical theme going for the potluck. You would fit right in.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

BlueWedge said:


> Speaking of which the PNW Rally has a tropical theme going for the potluck. You would fit right in.


Yes, yes... come to the PNW rally! We can arrange a 3 hour rafting trip for you. As a show of all our appreciation, we'll even let you have your very own raft!
Don't worry, we'll do the PDI on the raft for you


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sounds like a joker to me








How do we know you are the true Gilligan

Don


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

This post is all to funny !!!!!!!!










Willie


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Nice to have you here Gilligan. You should be able to answer lots of questions for us. We may want to ask some questions in person. Look foreward to seeing you at a rally. I hope you will be able to make it to more than just one.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

On the Case!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Would you come to the rally for one of Maryann's coconut cream pies?


----------



## rman45 (Jun 30, 2006)

OK, when I saw the new member check-in name I thought, "Oh, that guy has no idea what that name means here. Someone surely is going to tell him to change the name." This is brutal







I didn't think the cracks would have started up so soon. Give the guy a break? No Way! Not here! Sorry Gilligan for the abuse, but you kinda asked for it.

Welcome to the site

Randy


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

Remember meeting my DH?


















Jessica


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Jessica!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

This could end up being the longest running thread over time


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------

